# How'd you come up with your Specktra name?



## Demosthenes (Apr 25, 2005)

Just curious, because I don't know if it's from a collection, shade, or something more random.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

pssst!!! it's speCktra


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 25, 2005)

And in addition...I don't get the 'I caught you a delicious bass' tagline; I'm sure it's a joke I missed. Someone please explain!


----------



## Janice (Apr 25, 2005)

Specktra is completely random. We wanted something short and simple that would stick in a persons head. Dunno if it worked or not.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_And in addition...I don't get the 'I caught you a delicious bass' tagline; I'm sure it's a joke I missed. Someone please explain!_

 
LOL...that's from Napolean Dynamite. Have you seen it yet?


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_And in addition...I don't get the 'I caught you a delicious bass' tagline; I'm sure it's a joke I missed. Someone please explain!_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_LOL...that's from Napolean Dynamite. Have you seen it yet?_

 
lmao..i think that made me love this site even more!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

LOL. The delicious bass is just something we found funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specktra was a name suggested by the member bexx and we though it sounded cool and might stick in people's heads..


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 25, 2005)

also i was wondering..how did this website get started? and like do all the moderators and admin. all know eachother and stuff?


----------



## Janice (Apr 25, 2005)

I guess it all goes back to soupsake needing to shut down her original MAC resource site for awhile. Then it became clear that there was no intent to bring the site back (as it once was). We (MUA ppl) had all respected her and her site immensely and it's loss was felt to all.

I had contacted soupsake asking to either purchase the site from her, or maintain the site as an archive so that all the valuble (to  MAC addicts!) information would not be lost. 

Chelsea was feeling the same, that the loss of soupsake was really devastating for MAC fans, and she also wanted to do something about it. 

One night I saw Chelsea posting on MUA how someone else should start a new MAC resource and I IM'd her and was like *"DUDE LETS DO IT"*. So the idea was born that we would collaborate on a resource site together and now you have specktra.

Chelsea and I were MUA buddies and that's how we knew each other, but she lives in Lethbridge, Alberta and I live in Kyle, TX so we have never met each other in person although we chat on the phone. 

I don't know any of the mods personally except Jessica, who is my older sister. The rest of the ladies are souls that Chelsea and I grew to know and love after their participation on MUA/Specktra. 

HTH!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 25, 2005)

lol thats so cool! Well i just want to let all you ladies know how much i love this site and how much info i have learned!! I'm glad you've made a site for makeup addicts like me! it helps the addiction so much


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

we're so glad you love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we do it all for the fans!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 26, 2005)

OMG what a cool story! I *LOOOVEEEE* SPECKTRA!!!!!! Thanks  Janice and Chelsea for creating such a great forum!!!  I really like that everyone here is very respectful of each other.. no one is mean or ill intentioned as i've seen on other forums...  everyone here gives constructive criticism in a HELPUL and NOT BITCHY way which is so refreshing... no childish behavior, and everyone can speak their peace without being attacked!  all ages and sexes coexist peacefully here MINUS the drama on other boards !!! (ok i'm done waxing poetic)




*hugs specktra admins and mods*


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 26, 2005)

No, I've not yet seen Napoleon Dynamite! It sounds like a hoot, my kind of hoot.

Specktra...interesting, I always thought it was similar to 'spectrum' as in the colour spectrum and thought, well, MAC's got an e/s for every colour under the sun so it was a fitting name.

You might've chosen the name randomly, but it works on many levels...serendipity...

It is a pretty nice board, I actually joined because I was seeking an alternative to MUA. Imagine, a year ago, I don't think I even owned any MAC and oh how this grasshopper has grown lol!


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh, sorry about the typo.  Thanks to whoever fixed it in the title.


----------



## Bexx (May 4, 2005)

hey all! thanks chelsea for the name drop! lmao! heee hee I feel soooo special for coming up with the name!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and that you gals chose it!)  

BEXX


----------



## Chelsea (May 6, 2005)

<33 bexxy


----------



## Oonie (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_OMG what a cool story! I *LOOOVEEEE* SPECKTRA!!!!!! Thanks  Janice and Chelsea for creating such a great forum!!!  I really like that everyone here is very respectful of each other.. no one is mean or ill intentioned as i've seen on other forums...  everyone here gives constructive criticism in a HELPUL and NOT BITCHY way which is so refreshing... no childish behavior, and everyone can speak their peace without being attacked!  all ages and sexes coexist peacefully here MINUS the drama on other boards !!! (ok i'm done waxing poetic)




*hugs specktra admins and mods*   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I am just now seeing this but Juneplum expresses my sentiments exactly. I can honestly say that since joining Specktea I have spent over $700 o MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have learned a lot and enjoy this sharing place!


----------



## kissablethoughts (Aug 30, 2005)

*the why did you choose your screename post*

.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, I'm really not very creative.  My user name is Shawna because my name is Shawna.  Of course, seconds after I created my account, I thought of lots of great names.  Oh well, Shawna it is.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Yeah, I'm really not very creative. My user name is Shawna because my name is Shawna. Of course, seconds after I created my account, I thought of lots of great names. Oh well, Shawna it is._

 
HA! same for me. i cannot pick out usernames if my life depended on it. my username on every forum i go to is Alexa


----------



## user2 (Aug 30, 2005)

I choose my name because I'm addicted to Louis Vuitton! I have a huge fashion collage and its filled with Vuitton! Everytime I am near the store my heart starts to race and I even can't tell you why!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm Glitzie on most forums I visit.
I'm quite a Glitziegal in person, love to sparkle, effervescent personality * I wish*
Seriously a gay boy pal called it me years ago and it kind of stuck.


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 30, 2005)

Well mine is Tessigrl because my name is Tessa and it's what my family has called since I was a teenager.


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 30, 2005)

Midnightlouise is the name of a little black cat private eye in a book series by Carole Nelson Douglas.  (it's called the Midnight Louie series, Louie being Louise's supposed father....lol!) Anyway, the story is told from the peoples' points of view and also from the cats'.  ML is little but she's smart & feisty, kinda like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Plus mysteries are my favorites to read so this seemed apropos. (Not to mention that this has been my screen name for about 7 years or so, no reason to change now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 30, 2005)

I write letters a lot and sign them love, michelle so that's how I got the screename. It's also my e-mail so I copied from there.


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 30, 2005)

Someone at work once called me AlliSwan (from Allison...yeah) and it stuck. It was a lot less "we only gave you this nickname to make ourselves feel cooler because all our friends have nicknames" than Tink[erbell] which some of my friends called me back in high school. The 11 was because I messed up when registering and clicked that I was under 13, thus ruining having just AlliSwan.


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 30, 2005)

Mine is cuz my first name is Melissa, my  last name is Osburn (pronounced OZ-burn) and I live in Grand Rapids, hence MelOZburnGR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




clever aren't I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .. hmm.. no... not so much


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2005)

lol meloz! i always wondered how u came up with youe screen name!! for me, one of my favorite fruits is the juneplum.. u can only get it certain times of the year in jamaica. they're about the size of an orange, but they're oval shaped with a prickly seed inside.. they're sweet and YUMMY, and the DH says  i'm sweet and yummy sooo .... lol!


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_lol meloz! i always wondered how u came up with youe screen name!! for me, one of my favorite fruits is the juneplum.. u can only get it certain times of the year in jamaica. they're about the size of an orange, but they're oval shaped with a prickly seed inside.. they're sweet and YUMMY, and the DH says  i'm sweet and yummy sooo .... lol!_

 
I think I asked this before, but don't think I got an answer. What's a DH?


----------



## devilgirl17 (Aug 30, 2005)

My college mascot was the sundevil, so I just shortened it to devil.  Plus, sometimes I feel a little evil.  And 17 is my birthday and my family's lucky number (3 out of 4 of us were born on the 17th.)


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2005)

dh is darling/dear husband =)


----------



## kissablethoughts (Aug 30, 2005)

.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_lol meloz! i always wondered how u came up with youe screen name!! for me, one of my favorite fruits is the juneplum.. u can only get it certain times of the year in jamaica. they're about the size of an orange, but they're oval shaped with a prickly seed inside.. they're sweet and YUMMY, and the DH says i'm sweet and yummy sooo .... lol!_

 
man I LOVE those freakin things. They only sell them in one store here in NJ and they're like $6-7 a piece!!

Ok so my name is mac_obsession because I have ocd, and of all my obsessions MAC has lasted the longest, the strongest and has become the largest of all of my obsessions....so there it is


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 31, 2005)

well christina aguierla has a song called Singin' My Song and the lyrics really apply to me (i like doing my own thing) and how i feel and plus i love christina!


----------



## AprilBomb (Aug 31, 2005)

Mine's pretty simple... my name's April and I'm constantly trying to cultivate my inner and outer Bombshellness.  Combine the 2 and there you have it!  (Plus I like how it sounds a little badass, like I could explode any minute


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 31, 2005)

V2 is for my nickname Vivi pronounced VV so V twice is V2.
Lucky is cause is High school all my friends and I decided to call eachother by our fav. cereals (yea I know we're dorks) Lucky Charms is mine so I just stuck with Lucky. But now Lucky doesn't stand for the same thing as it did before I pretty much just like it and am used to it. v2lucky is pretty much my sn for every site I go to.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 31, 2005)

i LOVE this thread!!!! jan, they sell juneplums for so much?? dude, we could get a dozen for that price! (in jamaica tho) hee he i LOVE them!!!! *wipes drool off her lip*


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 31, 2005)

Mine, pretty simple though might not seem so. Pixie bit refers to my stature (small!) and my personality (cheekiness, fun-wicked but definitely not malicious) and also the notion that cute/baby-ish things can be...sinister or dark (I don't think I'm cute or look like a baby but lots of people do). It can be quite a shock to people who expect a certain type of personality or behaviour and get seriousness instead.

I hate 'Miss' as a title, so 'Ms' it is for me. 'Pixie ears' - because my ears are ever so slightly pointy - no not in a Spock way, but enough for the uppernost part to stick out through what was once my butt-length hair. It made me look very Tolkien elven.

Sorry for such a long explanation; what else would you expect from a writer-to-be? *embarrassed grin*


----------



## LRMakeup (Aug 31, 2005)

My name is lipglass*whore because i looooovve lipglosses! i cant just stick to one no matter how much i love some of them, so i cheat on them. and when something new comes along i have to have it... therefore im a little whore


----------



## alt629 (Aug 31, 2005)

kinda boring here - just my initials plus my bday... fun thread!


----------



## Onederland (Aug 31, 2005)

I love Alice in Wonderland.

Alice in Wonderland > Wonderland > Onederland


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool thread! Mine is from the t.v show Queer as Folk, which I got addicted to 2 years ago. The main character is a pompous guy and his name is Brian Kinney and he is gorgeous!


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Aug 31, 2005)

I use mine everywhere......my mom actually thought it up for me......It definitely fits though seeing I'm trying to become a shoe designer and I own over 150 pairs.......I absolutely adore shoes......so......I'm Queenofshuz!


----------



## BadPrincess (Aug 31, 2005)

Great thread... kinda boring but mine has evolved (sp?) into what it is, started along time ago, I'm into cars & racing, I drove a Pontiac trans am which car people call Pontiacs ponchos & my X always called me princess & my friends started calling me PrincessPoncho now a few years later still being into racing some friends of mine started a team so to speak its called Bad Racing So there you have it BadPrincess...


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Sep 1, 2005)

I chose mine because my doe eyes are a pretty distinctive feature of mine and with it being a makeup forum I thought it would give people a mental image of me....until I can put up a pic.


----------



## Janice (Sep 1, 2005)

My name is Janice >_<


----------



## exodus (Sep 2, 2005)

I chose mine because July last year I signed up for an Australian forum (Vogue forum, as it were *wave to Voguettes*) and around that time my favourite Japanese artist, Utada Hikaru, released an American album called... *drumroll* Exodus. That's all I had in my mind for a while, so I signed up to that forum with exodus username and from then on I use exodus everywhere


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 2, 2005)

Seriously? 

Because I'm a bitch.

I never agree with a lot of people because I'm the exact opposite of them. They all called me a bitch. So hence i be a bitch.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I love Brian Kinney* 
_Cool thread! Mine is from the t.v show Queer as Folk, which I got addicted to 2 years ago. The main character is a pompous guy and his name is Brian Kinney and he is gorgeous!_

 
hell yes! omg gale harold is SUCH a hottie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  i saw that vh1 special about the show, and out of the whole group, the only 2 that are gay in real life are justin and emmett!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_  Quote:
     Originally Posted by *I love Brian Kinney*
Cool thread! Mine is from the t.v show Queer as Folk, which I got addicted to 2 years ago. The main character is a pompous guy and his name is Brian Kinney and he is gorgeous!



 hell yes! omg gale harold is SUCH a hottie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i saw that vh1 special about the show, and out of the whole group, the only 2 that are gay in real life are justin and emmett!_

 
Omg I LOVE emmett!!! Brian is really hot, Justin too, all of them were really, comon, not one of em was BAD looking, and I think thats part of what made the show so hot...I loved that show...so sad that its over :\


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Sep 2, 2005)

No idea, I was just thinking of names that would sound nice so when I made mine I thought, "wow that's deep" but now it's just annoying.


----------



## CaliKris (Sep 2, 2005)

Mine here is kinda boring... California + Kristin = CaliKris =]
I am usually LakerGirl199 on all other boards and email, because my obsession with the Lakers started in 1999 (stupid boys!!!) and well Im a chick. But I am tired of it and wanted a change.


----------



## crystaL (Sep 3, 2005)

i was born with this name


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_i LOVE this thread!!!! jan, they sell juneplums for so much?? dude, we could get a dozen for that price! (in jamaica tho) hee he i LOVE them!!!! *wipes drool off her lip*_

 

Oh yeah, and only at one supermarket...the one we run from cause its so expensive!! lol...my dad used to buy em for me...those and these special pears that were shaped like apples and came in styrafoam to protect them...


----------



## Dawn (Sep 5, 2005)

Nothing exciting here.  When we first got a computer.. oh gosh, maybe 11yrs. ago, we were trying to find a name that we could all use, me, dh & kids.  Last name is Holstrom, there are 4 of us, hence Holstrom4.  I've ended up keeping that name for everything I do, as I swap on several coupon/refunding boards, a few garage sale type boards, sell on eBay and then a few MU boards.  Figured it is easier staying with a name people may recognize from another board also.  Dawn =)


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 5, 2005)

Honestly, because I have such a love for shoes. Most of what I love I can never afford but one day I hope to. Two things in life I can't live without shoes and makeup!


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 11, 2006)

My oldest dogs name is Daisy...and I call her DaisyDee to get her tail wagging.


----------



## michy_mimi (Mar 11, 2006)

I have some friends who call me michy and some who call me mimi....thus we have michy_mimi


----------



## procrastinator (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmmmm - this requires quite little explanation.  I'm the queen of procrastinating mwahaha - I don't know how I got through high school.


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *procrastinator* 
_Hmmmm - this requires quite little explanation.  I'm the queen of procrastinating mwahaha - I don't know how I got through high school._

 

I can totally identify!


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michy_mimi* 
_I have some friends who call me michy and some who call me mimi....thus we have michy_mimi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Isn't your name Michele?  That's my name.


----------



## Pei (Mar 12, 2006)

Mmm.. That's my name.


----------



## lovejam (Mar 12, 2006)

It's the name of an album I like.


----------



## exodus (Mar 12, 2006)

It's the title of Utada Hikaru's english album 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a big fan, as you can tell.


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been a huge Beatles fan since forever and Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds is my favorite song. But I only used part of the song, otherwise it would have been way too long...


----------



## Chelly (Mar 12, 2006)

nickname for my name michelle


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 12, 2006)

i  chose mine beucase (this is so stupid) BATgirl  the superhero is MACgirl (me) LOL


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 12, 2006)

My husband always uses Corvus which is latin for "crow" or Corv when registers somewhere, I am his queen so that's how you get Corvs Queen.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 12, 2006)

People on another board really pissed me off one day so I just chose this one.


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 12, 2006)

It's so funny to see how people come up with their names. I wish mine was more original, but it was my name, before I was married. My dad is polish, hence the weird last name.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 12, 2006)

Urm, yeah, my name is Shawna.  Pretty creative huh?


----------



## dreams (Mar 12, 2006)

um....I'm well known between my friends for remember my dreams in detail....and having the weirdest/randomest dreams...

Yea..


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 12, 2006)

my last names yoo, so i spun it into yootopia haha


----------



## pale blue (Mar 12, 2006)

My friend who's real name is Olivier (which means olive tree) calls me Cerisier (cherry tree) as a nickname. Cute huh?


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 12, 2006)

Well Pink is my favorite color, but I wanted something to kind of flow with the name pink so im like oh pink minx...my mom saw my name and shes like you know minx mean you like to have a lot of sex? and im like well the name sounds good so oh well hehe.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 12, 2006)

the juneplum is one of my favorite fruits back home, soooooo juneplum = me


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 12, 2006)

my exboyfriends grandma uses the word "tart" a lot. Like "That girl looks like a real tart.", "Let's all get dressed up like tarts and go out!" She is such a nice woman and so funny so one day over dinner I think she asked me what i was going to do after graduation and I told her I was going to be a professional tart and she laughed.

ahhahahaha?


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_ ahhahahaha?_

 
LOL!!!


----------



## niecypiecy (Mar 12, 2006)

childhood nickname........just a play on my name Denise


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 12, 2006)

LOL...these posts are cool.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_my exboyfriends grandma uses the word "tart" a lot. Like "That girl looks like a real tart.", "Let's all get dressed up like tarts and go out!" She is such a nice woman and so funny so one day over dinner I think she asked me what i was going to do after graduation and I told her I was going to be a professional tart and she laughed.

ahhahahaha?_

 
*LOL!!!!!!*


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 13, 2006)

My name's from _Will I Make It?_ by my one of the best bands alive, One True Thing song.  "Sweet like a peach with mouth like a truck little Miss Starlight is down on her luck." pretty much sums me up.  The double r is a tribute to my Riot Grrrl stuffs.


----------



## kradge79 (Mar 13, 2006)

Its my nickname from HS and the year I was born - the nickname part is a horrible mispronounciation of my last name that just stuck.


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm a Christian, a follower of Christ, and my name is a reflection of that very fact. I live my life in return to Christ - giving Him my life through the things I do and say, thanking Him for giving HIS life to save me.


----------



## cookies (Mar 14, 2006)

I just use mine for everything...now that I think about it, I wish I'd picked something more creative and more mac-ish!


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 14, 2006)

Hmmm...this is sort of hard to explain, but I picked it years ago when I first registered my domain and was trying to come up with something fun and original to name it.  The moon is the symbol of the Goddess, and one often revels when honoring her, so, moonrevel.  Haha, well, it makes sense to me anyway.


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 14, 2006)

mine is so unoriginal but i was frustrated at having all the others i wanted already taken, so i chose what my students call me to wind me up when i teach philosophy  8)


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 14, 2006)

My boyfriend is obsessed with the _Back to the Future_ trilogy. Marty Mcfly's girlfriend in the movies is Jennifer. It soon becomes Jennifer McFly b/c they eventually get married. which is also our plan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So that's how I got my handle


----------



## afterglow (Mar 14, 2006)

Mine was because the sun was setting when I picked my username, lol.  I think I heard the word from a Sarah McLachlan album.


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 14, 2006)

Piaqua = Pisces + Aquamarine. My sign and my birthstone, respectively. My friend and I came up with these as little kids (they were our secret code names, LOL). Hers is Leopal (Leo and Opal)


----------



## Janice (Mar 15, 2006)

's my name.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 15, 2006)

I hate mine now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well I'm tall and skinny with boobs, and I used to be blonde so my nickname was Barbie. 7 & 13 are my lucky numbers. But the whole Barbie thing doesn't fit me anymore. I've moved against the 'fake' look, and I'm a brunette and loving it. So yeah.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Piaqua* 
_Piaqua = Pisces + Aquamarine. My sign and my birthstone, respectively. My friend and I came up with these as little kids (they were our secret code names, LOL). Hers is Leopal (Leo and Opal)_

 
Thats so cute! I'm a Pisces and Aquarmarine too.


----------



## ancilla (Mar 15, 2006)

mine was a nickname given in high school by a girl taking latin class. we were young and amused that she learned the words for master + servant (like the Depeche Mode song!) i thought that the word for servant (or maid) was prettier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i pronounce it with a soft "c" sound.


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Mar 15, 2006)

My other username I use for everything else was taken so I thought butterfly princess is cute


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Mar 16, 2006)

Hehe i was bored and wanted something more mysterious and intelligent sounding than my usual "Glamour_Puss" or "Pretty*Girl" etc

So i flicked to a random page in the dictionary and chose some random words. Good huh? lol


----------



## more_please (Mar 18, 2006)

my name's more_please cuz I can never get enough...MAC, love, shopping, life! I'm always looking for new people, places, experiences.  Also I love the fiona apple song extraordinary machine "be kind to me/or treat me mean/ I'll make the most of it/I'm an extraordinary machine"


----------



## user3 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just a play on my name.

I am called V or Nessie by friends and family.

A member here Pei started calling me Nessa and I thought it was cute.

When I had Zap2it, I got that from my papa. It was what he would say when he wanted someone to do something fast.


----------



## sasha (Mar 21, 2006)

my hamster is called sasha


----------



## lovejam (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_The moon is the symbol of the Goddess, and one often revels when honoring her, so, moonrevel._

 
I like that! It's clever!


----------



## michelleee67 (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_Isn't your name Michele?  That's my name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

haha my name is michelle too... crazy... anyway my name speaks for itself


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 22, 2006)

sometimes Serenity Eludes me. lol my life LACKS the serene enviroment that i so badly need. I hate the word STRESS (or any variations of it). When people ask me whats wrong i just say Serenity eludes me right now. I liked the way it looked and decided to use it as a s/n


----------



## ette (Mar 22, 2006)

well one day two people met eachother, dated a few months, got engaged, then got married, and had a baby five years later. this baby was me. 

ahahha its my real name. minus the charl at the beginning.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 23, 2006)

I got my name of a t-shirt my cousin got me for christmas from French Connection!


----------



## mackandme (Mar 23, 2006)

Mine is a acronym for the people in my family.
M arc
A lex
C athy
K eith
and
M aggie
E sther
It seemed to fit cause I love MAC and my family.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 24, 2006)

midnightlouise is the name of a little black cat who is a private detective in a series of mystery books by Carole Nelson Douglas.  Midnight Louise is little but sassy & tough and likes to know the truth.  I love the books & this character seemed alot like me, plus I love cats


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Mar 24, 2006)

Mine was just some silly thing I thought of spur of the moment when I was siging up to another forum. I rarely use the same SN on forums (mostly cos I have ADD and forget everything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but this one sounded funny and unusual, I knew no one else would have it.


----------

